# Questions for MONARCH Models.



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Now that we have roasted MOEBIUS long enough,let's weenie roast Monarch.We all know that Moebius is opened to sugestions,but what direction is Monarch following.What variety of kits can we expect from Monarch.Are figure kits the only variety on the main menu for this year.Will these all be monster kits.What about next year and in the near future.Will the variety of kits possibly include Si-Fi spaceships and figures and regular kits as well,such as cars,airplanes,historic figures,etc.Will Monarch try to produce a certain number of kits per year in the next few years.Monarch seems to be,until now,as mysterious as their Nosferatu kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I could tell you.....but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Now that we have roasted MOEBIUS long enough,let's weenie roast Monarch.We all know that Moebius is opened to sugestions,but what direction is Monarch following.What variety of kits can we expect from Monarch?


Well, first it would be nice if we could get Scott McKillop to even just show his face around here.... then, maybe... MAYBE... we could get him to field a few questions.

- GJS


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Aside from e-mails, I don't know Scott all that well. But I do know this: Monarch is run by one guy who's probably spinning in circles trying to keep everything covered. He has a core group of people he works with in North America, plus whatever representatives he works with at the manufacturing plant in China. And he's handling sales.

On top of all this, he still has a job that covers the bills for all these efforts. So, I wouldn't hold it against him if he doesn't have a lot of time to be active here lately.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Is anybody handling pre-orders for the Nosfertu model yet?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Culttvman, Gares Designs and Creations and Burbank House of Hobbies are all listing preorders. Gares is also listing it on eBay for preorder. Prices are around $20 to $25.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I am trying to get some product from Scott, but haven't heard anything yet. 

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm guessing the June release is pretty far-fetched eh?

I read somewhere that his second 'Top Secret' release with be in the tradition of the original Aurora Monsters. The visions are endless... Invisible Man? the Fly? one of the other Aurora shoudah's?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the "Ghost of Castel Maré" is the second release. Jeff Yagher — who's a fan of the Forgotten Prisoner — is doing the sculpture. Don't have an image of the actual ghost yet, but the logo was posted here a couple weeks or so ago. Scott's also putting together some kind of sci-fi subject. I think he holds off on making announcements until he's certain it's going to come together.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hmmm...A goulish ghost kit...That'll work!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,if the man is that busy I can very well understand that his first priority would be to have his kits produced and distributed in the various hobby shops.But just the same,if he could spare a little time answering our questions and discussing his immediate goals,I'm sure that this gesture would be greatly appreciated by the modelers of this forum.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder if they'll make a kit of Borsi Karloff as Mad Doctor and Carl Nash as the Hunchback from House Of Frankenstein?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

"Castel Maré"

By the way...How is the 'Mare' pronounced?
Mar - Ray?
Mar - Ree?
Mar?
Other?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i don't give a rat's you know what if he comes to the BBs as long as i get my mitts on the kits . 
hb


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The owner of Monarch Models is a full time professional. I've had several conversations with Scott and I know what he does for a living, I'm sure that it's more than a 40 hour a week job. 
Along with that full time job he's started Monarch Models as a mostly one man operation which is a huge investment of time.
I can easily understand why he's not here answering questions. The guy does have the right to eat a couple meals every day and sleep a few hours, plus he probably has a wife and family who'd like a little of his time.
I've been around this BB since day one, I've been through the question answering drill several times and I know how much time that can take, and how it drags out to be 40 pages of posts after a couple weeks.
I can excuse Scott for not being here to answer all the questions.

Dave


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Model people EAT ? Who knew


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wolfman66 said:


> I wonder if they'll make a kit of Borsi Karloff as Mad Doctor and Carl Nash as the Hunchback from House Of Frankenstein?


Now _that_ would be a great kit!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> Model people EAT ? Who knew


 A bit too much, in my case.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Heck, if he's working to bring us new kits to buy, I definitely don't mind him not hanging around here!!Wayne


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

beck said:


> i don't give a rat's you know what if he comes to the BBs as long as i get my mitts on the kits .
> hb


I'll second that.
Getting to chat with these people is great.
But when it comes right down to it. I'd rather know they are concentrating on product, and the business first.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Now _that_ would be a great kit!


You aint kidding and how about John Carridine model as Dracula


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wolfman66 said:


> I wonder if they'll make a kit of Borsi Karloff as Mad Doctor and Carl Nash as the Hunchback from House Of Frankenstein?





Zombie_61 said:


> Now that would be a great kit!





wolfman66 said:


> You aint kidding and how about John Carridine model as Dracula


I have Diceman Creations' John Carradine as Dracula kit...








...but I'd love a styrene version as well. A different, pose, of course, perhaps standing over the coffin just before his demise in House of Frankenstein?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I have Diceman Creations' John Carradine as Dracula kit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the same kinda scene that was in my mind also glad you mentioned that


----------



## GaresDesigns (Nov 13, 2005)

Scott keeps in contact with me as much as Todd P. 

All that I know is that the first run of models will be 2,000 kits.

If it sells well (the pre orders are coming in quite well) more will be produced.

As for the next few kits, it's always nice to keep things under lock and key, sort of speak.

Take care. :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GaresDesigns said:


> Scott keeps in contact with me as much as Todd P.
> 
> All that I know is that the first run of models will be 2,000 kits.
> 
> ...





Do you know if this kit will be available in the UK?


Here's the licence ones l'd like to see -

DRACULA from Bram Stokers Dracula [ Coppolas movie ]
A NEW HULK [ as I'm not very impressed with the Polar Lights or Toy Biz Hulk kits ]
TALOS from Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## GaresDesigns (Nov 13, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Do you know if this kit will be available in the UK?
> 
> 
> Here's the licence ones l'd like to see -
> ...


Unknown at this time.

But as I an official Monarch Models dealer, I can arrange somthing if need be. :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

reality check here guys. 
nosferatu is in the public domain, and this ghost of castlemare is going to be a generic character. notice a pattern? 
nobody is going to put the incredible bucks needed to do a styrene kit of a movie or comic book charater without a license, and a license from one of the major studios (even for a minor character) is another whole batch of incredible bucks, up front and in the back. its not like a resin garage kit where they are put out nudge-nudge-wink-wink with only the cost of the sculpt and a couple of hundred bucks of silicone, or like it is in japan where the licensing rules are quite different.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> reality check here guys.
> nosferatu is in the public domain, and this ghost of castlemare is going to be a generic character. notice a pattern?


They're figures, they're styrene and they're Aurora styled. I'll take it!
There's more ideas where that came from...Mad Doctor? Crazed Pirate?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> They're figures, they're styrene and they're Aurora styled. I'll take it!
> There's more ideas where that came from...Mad Doctor? Crazed Pirate?


Amen, brother! :thumbsup:


----------

